# Klavierlack erstellen



## harald3k (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin schon den ganzen Tage auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung wie ich eine Klavierlack Oberfläche mit Photoshop erzeugen kann. Z.B wie beim ipod nano: http://images.apple.com/ipodnano/gallery/images/galleryimage06.jpg

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
gruss
harald


----------



## da_Dj (17. Dezember 2005)

Sowas sollte mit sogennanten Aqua/Glas Buttons in etwas abgewandelter Form nachzuahmen sein, einfach mal danach suchen, gibt haufenweise.


----------

